# Picking the right TT



## Sonny (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello,
I'm not at all educated on the matter. It's actually highly recommended in Australia where I am from not to bother with Audi but I can not help what I have fallen in love with... 
What should I be looking for to find my dream car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sonny, Welcome to the TTF.
Assuming you mean a MK1 & why wouldn't you 

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. *Not in the UK any longer*

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  If you're looking for a Mk2 Roadster, you'll find this helpful -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## Sonny (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello All, thank you for the Welcome. Slowest replies so apologies.

I was looking at 2 Audi. A 2014 Audi TT 2.0 TD Black Edition S Tronic quaro 3dr or Audi TT 3.2 DSG quattro 2dr.

I'm pretty impressed with the boot space, and I feel like I could get a reasonable amount in their (I'm self-employed and travel for work).

Roadster hasn't been an option as I need that amazing boot space. Did briefly have a fantasy about an A5 3.0 TDI BLACK edition because it had a sunroof but I think that was sold.

These are all second hand cars I am looking at, and so I appreciate the advice. I know a small amount, constantly learning but still probably have a trillion questions before bravely purchasing the one


----------

